# Chainsaw Wheels for Angle Grinders



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

These things got a bad rap last summer when the UK issued a safety warning. It turns out there's a lot to know about using them safely.

King Arthur Tools holds the patent, but there are many foreign knock-offs. Here is a video King Arthur sent to dealers for release today.

Can Chainsaw Blades ACTUALLY Be Used Safely?


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Stumpy Nubs turned a lot of folks off to them when one chewed him up too. No doubt it's a dangerous tool (there are LOTS of angle grinder accidents every year even ignoring the chainsaw teeth) but understanding how to use it properly goes a long way. Thanks for posting!


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Stumpy Nubs turned a lot of folks off to them when one chewed him up too. No doubt it s a dangerous tool (there are LOTS of angle grinder accidents every year even ignoring the chainsaw teeth) but understanding how to use it properly goes a long way. Thanks for posting!
> 
> - HokieKen


Yeah, I didn't know half of what the video showed. Like that they can be used in pairs, how to assemble one, blade guard position and lots more.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

You need to treat that for what it is a chain saw. Use it with the same caution as you would use while using a chain saw. Just because it's small doesn't mean it can't do the same amount of damage.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

It's interesting to watch the Stumpy Nubs video after seeing the one from King Arthur. Pretty much everything he talks about in it is wrong, from the position of the blade guard to how he showed he was using the tool when it got away from him.

He does mention that one manufacturer mentions the proper blade guard position-like King Arthur does-but that his blade didn't include that instruction. In other words, he bought a knock-off, not the original. Pretty sad to badmouth a product when you don't have a clue how to use it.

I do agree it's not something that an inexperienced weekend warrior should be using, but that marketing seems to be done by the sellers of the foreign knock-offs.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

I've had one for over 20 years. it has been sharpened so many times the chain now needs to be replaced.
it is not for the faint-of-heart and inexperienced craftsman. 
this tool is for professionals that know what they are doing with sculpting wood. not for a novice that starts the show off with . . . hey ya'll, watch this.


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

I find it very simple to use but my trade (when I used to work the tools long ago) required extensive use of angle grinders. It's all about positioning both the tool and your body.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

That's a cool tool the more dangerous the better. 
Reminds me of a Bosch mini cordless chainsaw. I'd have one if they weren't so expensive


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I watched a King Arthur video about that chainsaw wheel right after watching Stumpy Nubs' video about his accident. Just seeing their video, it was obvious to me that he was not using it it incorrectly and I posted a comment on his video that he should probably go watch a King Arthur video about how to use it properly.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

If I needed it, I would get one and use it. I just haven't ran across a situation where I needed such a thing. But I definitely have a healthy respect for angle grinders in general having had several try to leap out of my hands and attack me when cutting/grinding steel. Understanding how the tool wants to jump out of or into the cut and guard placement are critical but they aren't really intuitive either.

Releasing a video like this gets King Arthur Tools a gold star from me. I still ain't anxious to try one though ;-)


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I have one with 3 round carbide teeth I've used a few times. It's suppose to grab less than a chain but it still feels hella dangerous.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

I have on I have used and it definitely takes a firm grip with both hands on the tool. It does a good job of removing the wood. My main use has been to balance a rough chunk of wood for mounting on a lathe. Make sure you are cutting on the lower section so it is pulling away from you not pushing towards you. I think it would be safer on a variable speed grinder. at a slower speed.

I also have a similar tool that goes on my gas powered weed eater. It works great for cutting small saplings and brush up to 2" off at the ground. Just like a chain saw don't try to cut with the top end (tip of a chain saw) or you will get kick back.


----------

